# I thought we didn't tip on Uber, how do we do that?



## Jim powers

Hello,
I'm new and not a driver. I was under the impression that we didn't have to tip because the tip is calculated into the system. At least that was what I was told. Can the drivers give me some etiquette and guidelines on the tipping policy? Or rather, what Uber tells you about tipping and what the reality is?


----------



## Chicago-uber

Unless you use uberTaxi, there's no tip. Uberx drivers aren't receiving any tips. They're not required. However if you insist, we will gladly accept it


----------



## puber

Chicago-is notber said:


> Unless yoit use. berTaxi, there's no tip. Uberx drivers aren't receiving any tips. They're not required. However if you insist, we will gladly accept it


Clean underwear is nor required either, but some people think of it as a good idea

BTW do you feel over compensated by current Chicago rates?


----------



## LAuberX

Tipping waiters is not "required".

Play on words, not funny Uber.


----------



## Jim powers

I thought my tip was automatically added to my bill and given to you guys. Is this not true?


----------



## PocketPower

Jim powers said:


> I thought my tip was automatically added to my bill and given to you guys. Is this not true?


Uber plays very dirty now, they make rider think tip is included in the fare, but it's not


----------



## TrafficSlayer

Jim powers said:


> I thought my tip was automatically added to my bill and given to you guys. Is this not true?


The fares are the fares, we do not get any "bonus money" from Uber. When you pay your fare, Uber takes their $1 "safe rides fee" off the top, then takes an additional 20%, the rest is given to the drivers. Common examples:
$4 min. fare-$1 safe ride fee-20%= $2.40 to your driver total. Out of this the driver must pay for gas and all other expenses. Uber takes 40%.
$10 fare-$1 safe rides fee-20%= $7.20 to your driver. Uber takes 28%.
There is no tip "included" in the fare. In fact, the smaller the fare is, the less of it the driver actually gets. If you take a short ride, things to consider are the following:

What is the driver's ETA from the time of your request?
How long did your drive take?
Did you make your driver wait for you, or were you waiting for him?

These are important because we live in a world where we expect to be paid for our time. If a driver only gets minimum fares, he is not even making minimum wage hen you figure out his hourly rate, especially after you deduct expenses. Even a small $2 tip will give a significant boost to your driver's hourly earnings and will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LAuberX

Jim powers said:


> I thought my tip was automatically added to my bill and given to you guys. Is this not true?


This is not true.

No tip for uberX, ever.

40% per mile rate cut to drivers in last 6 months.


----------



## cybertec69

Jim powers said:


> I thought my tip was automatically added to my bill and given to you guys. Is this not true?


It's a lie, we don't see any tips, unless a customer decides to be generous .


----------



## LookyLou

It is nice to hear this from a rider on this forum. It totally backs up what most of us have been saying for months now that many riders assume that a tip is included when it isn't.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

I find it offensive that Uber doesn't allow the rider to use their app to give a tip if they wish. Lyft allows it.


----------



## chi1cabby

Jim powers said:


> Hello,
> I'm new and not a driver. I was under the impression that we didn't have to tip because the tip is calculated into the system. At least that was what I was told. Can the drivers give me some etiquette and guidelines on the tipping policy? Or rather, what Uber tells you about tipping and what the reality is?


Thank you @Jim powers ! Welcome to this forum! And a great & relevant first post by you!


----------



## Droosk

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...any-tip-money-from-all-inclusive-fares-2014-9

This thread was mentioned in the article


----------



## chi1cabby

Droosk said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...any-tip-money-from-all-inclusive-fares-2014-9
> 
> This thread was mentioned in the article


I believe this is at least the third media mention of UberPeople.net! 
Perhaps @uberpeople.net Admin can create a Media Liaison position!


----------



## driveLA

Just ignore what uber says and tip your driver 

and please don't ask the driver if he wants a tip just have the cash in your hand and extend it 

If the driver refuses it with the "tips aren't necessary" or "they are included in the fare" bit just know he is new and doesn't realize how much uber is gonna rape him down the road, so force him to take it like a good man/woman.


----------



## devin dolphin

Jim powers said:


> Hello,
> I'm new and not a driver. I was under the impression that we didn't have to tip because the tip is calculated into the system. At least that was what I was told. Can the drivers give me some etiquette and guidelines on the tipping policy? Or rather, what Uber tells you about tipping and what the reality is?


Uber claims we make enough of a tip on our fare, Not really IMO. But if the customer insists Yes we gladly accept tips. A fair amount would depend on the fare, I would say 15% for tax purposes. I average $5 per fare myself.


----------



## Realityshark

Jim powers said:


> Hello,
> I'm new and not a driver. I was under the impression that we didn't have to tip because the tip is calculated into the system. At least that was what I was told. Can the drivers give me some etiquette and guidelines on the tipping policy? Or rather, what Uber tells you about tipping and what the reality is?


If you'd like to be a decent passenger, tip your driver. This is especially important on short trips and minimum fares. Here's how a minimum fare breaks down:
Minimum fare = $5. Ubers fee = 20% which is $1. Then Uber takes another $1 and calls it a safe rider fee. Nowhere in the formula is a tip. Uber does not include tips for drivers even though they say it is included. The driver keeps $3 from each minimum fare. You need to ask yourself, "Is having a person drive you in their personal car after they have logged miles getting to you worth more than $3?" Keep in mind the driver has to pay for his own gas and is never reimbursed for mileage. You cannot even buy a cup of coffee at starbucks for $3. Tip your Uber driver. It will be very appreciated. Thanks for asking.


----------



## just drive

To use simple terms uber in their contact with us says we agree that they can deceive the riders and make them think we are getting tipped. Seriously it's in the contact.


----------



## CityGirl

Jim powers said:


> I thought my tip was automatically added to my bill and given to you guys. Is this not true?


I thought that too when I was a new passenger. I had selected an option to tip 20% when I set up the app. I thought I was tipping my drivers. Come to find out, after I became a driver, that option only applies to UberTaxi, which I *think* is when Uber has to contract with a taxi company, I'm not even sure. It is not given to the regular UberX driver. If you double check your charges, you will see that no tip was ever added as you thought you instructed Uber.

Thank you so much for asking this. Of course tipping is always optional, but in certain industries and in our culture, it's very common. Waiters, pizza delivery, taxis, furniture delivery, etc.


----------



## Lost In Cleveland

Yes, the tip in the application is ONLY for Uber Taxi. It does not come into play because a taxi picks you up when you use Uber. Taxis can sign up to be Uber X cars. It is only when the city offers Uber Taxi and you select that option in the app.


----------



## suberj

No, there is no tip factored in. Please tip your drivers. You wouldnt stiff your waiters...


----------



## franklin

Jim powers said:


> I thought my tip was automatically added to my bill and given to you guys. Is this not true?


 No. It is NOT true


----------



## Oscar Levant

Jim powers said:


> Hello,
> I'm new and not a driver. I was under the impression that we didn't have to tip because the tip is calculated into the system. At least that was what I was told. Can the drivers give me some etiquette and guidelines on the tipping policy? Or rather, what Uber tells you about tipping and what the reality is?


Uber passengers are not required, nor expected to tip. I say that to riders because that is Uber's policy, and I oblige the company's policy. However, some people do tip, anyway, and if you want to, a driver will appreciate it, but it has to be cash, there is no mechanism to leave a tip via credit card.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Jim powers said:


> Hello,
> I'm new and not a driver. I was under the impression that we didn't have to tip because the tip is calculated into the system. At least that was what I was told. Can the drivers give me some etiquette and guidelines on the tipping policy? Or rather, what Uber tells you about tipping and what the reality is?


Tip the same way you would a cabbie.

Uber lies.

Want proof? Go to your app. Select the little guy in the upper left corner. Click ABOUT -> legal -> Terms and Conditions, #4: Payment. The last paragraph:

"Uber does not designate any portion of your payment as a tip or gratuity to the Third Party Provider. Any representation by Uber (on Uber's website, in the Application, or in Uber's marketing materials) to the effect that tipping is "voluntary," "not required," and/or "included" in the payments you make for services provided is not intended to suggest that Uber provides any additional amounts, beyond those described above, to the Third Party Provider. You understand and agree that, while you are free to provide additional payment as a gratuity to any Third Party Provider who provides you with services obtained through the Service, you are under no obligation to do so. Gratuities are voluntary."


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Jim powers said:


> I thought my tip was automatically added to my bill and given to you guys. Is this not true?


How much was your bill? We'll let you know the breakdown.


----------



## cybertec69

Jim powers said:


> Hello,
> I'm new and not a driver. I was under the impression that we didn't have to tip because the tip is calculated into the system. At least that was what I was told. Can the drivers give me some etiquette and guidelines on the tipping policy? Or rather, what Uber tells you about tipping and what the reality is?


You can tip "do not have to, but it would be much appreciated" in cash, one dollar will suffice for the minimum fare.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

I hope that every driver in the cities where fares were slashed rates every rider 1* for not tipping.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Droosk said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...any-tip-money-from-all-inclusive-fares-2014-9
> 
> This thread was mentioned in the article


Based on this article, it seems Uber's tipping policy has softened a bit since it was written. Change is possible.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

suberj said:


> No, there is no tip factored in. Please tip your drivers. You wouldnt stiff your waiters...


Unless your name is @Sly


----------



## CowboyMC

Oscar Levant said:


> Uber passengers are not required, nor expected to tip. I say that to riders because that is Uber's policy, and I oblige the company's policy. However, some people do tip, anyway, and if you want to, a driver will appreciate it, but it has to be cash, there is no mechanism to leave a tip via credit card.


Get Square and you can put the tips on a credit card.


----------



## Oscar Levant

CowboyMC said:


> Get Square and you can put the tips on a credit card.


If you do that, then you are going to discover why cabbies hate taking credit cards ( they are a hassle and take up time ).


----------



## CowboyMC

Oscar Levant said:


> If you do that, then you are going to discover why cabbies hate taking credit cards ( they are a hassle and take up time ).


You are right. The square doesn't fit the whole in the phone right ( square to round whole ). So you have to fool with it to get the card to swipe. But, if the client wants to tip you and doesn't have money, I'd take the headache and the money will ease my pain.


----------



## franklin

Seems like a lot of trouble to go thru for just a $5 tip. And time.


----------



## CowboyMC

franklin said:


> Seems like a lot of trouble to go thru for just a $5 tip. And time.


 It takes a couple of minutes to do. Even if it took 5 minutes. That's $60 an hour.


----------



## Big Machine

CowboyMC said:


> You are right. The square doesn't fit the whole in the phone right ( square to round whole ). So you have to fool with it to get the card to swipe. But, if the client wants to tip you and doesn't have money, I'd take the headache and the money will ease my pain.


I'm sure you will love the 1099-K you receive from doing that as well as the 1st time someone charges your tip after being strong armed into giving you a credit card after Uber says nothing like this is required


----------



## CowboyMC

Big Machine said:


> I'm sure you will love the 1099-K you receive from doing that as well as the 1st time someone charges your tip after being strong armed into giving you a credit card after Uber says nothing like this is required


 I never strong arm. I never request a tip. The client has to ask me to charge the tip. I think their is a certain amount (maybe 600) that you have to go over before they send you a 1099. My charged tips will be less than that.


----------



## franklin

CowboyMC said:


> It takes a couple of minutes to do. Even if it took 5 minutes. That's $60 an hour.


 I meant too much time for the pax too invest, not me. Especially on an airport run when they're anxious about security wait times, catchingtheir flight, checking in, etc.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

Tips are not included and if you would like to tip your driver it has to be cash only. And switch to LYFT!!


----------



## DriverG

Or you can get the square cash app and haven then send you the tip. Also they get a bonus of 5 dollars for signing up. So it is a win win for them the 1st time around. They would be tipping you for free.


----------



## Frederick Spinoza

Chicago-uber said:


> Unless you use uberTaxi, there's no tip. Uberx drivers aren't receiving any tips. They're not required. However if you insist, we will gladly accept it


Only cheap people take uber because they don't want to give a little extra after all, they're safer with us.


----------



## GearJammer

I am all for tipping and this is gaining some traction, please ignore the Taxi Trolls:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-again.15316/

Low ratings should not be attributed to non-tippers IMO, less and less folks are carrying cash. However, nights out and on airport trips people almost always have cash on hand and that's when it is becoming more regular. If it becomes routine you can easily cover your gas expense.


----------



## Frederick Spinoza

Tipping should be when ever anyone in the service industry does something for the public ie: waiters, chamber maids, limousine drivers, cab drivers, etc, those that don't receive a set salary. 

Not just a thank you. 

Ever tried paying rent to your landlord with a thank you, think it'll work. 

I was driving this" well-to-do" couple to an event in New York City and the women said to her companion wow, it's great you got a break, your" saving $50 out of 50k!
And he said "yeah, gotta start somewhere....

I laugh to myself, that's why they have it, G-D bless them.


----------



## Lal

Here is proof tip is not included


----------



## CowboyMC

Lal said:


> Here is proof tip is not included


I would not call it proof. But I like where you are going. It's easy to point out to a customer.


----------



## 3MATX

Nope, I've never recieved any tips through uber. Only nice passengers with cash have given me tips.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

Jim powers said:


> I thought my tip was automatically added to my bill and given to you guys. Is this not true?


Nope. Not true at at all. We don't receive a dime from Uber in tips. Some people do tip me when I go out of my way for them. Ex/ open doors for them, help them with luggage if going to airport etc.. even chatting them up and just being really nice some will tip you. But bottom line is: we don't see a dime in tips from Uber if anyone here can prove me otherwise I'll be waiting for responses.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

Realityshark said:


> If you'd like to be a decent passenger, tip your driver. This is especially important on short trips and minimum fares. Here's how a minimum fare breaks down:
> Minimum fare = $5. Ubers fee = 20% which is $1. Then Uber takes another $1 and calls it a safe rider fee. Nowhere in the formula is a tip. Uber does not include tips for drivers even though they say it is included. The driver keeps $3 from each minimum fare. You need to ask yourself, "Is having a person drive you in their personal car after they have logged miles getting to you worth more than $3?" Keep in mind the driver has to pay for his own gas and is never reimbursed for mileage. You cannot even buy a cup of coffee at starbucks for $3. Tip your Uber driver. It will be very appreciated. Thanks for asking.


Yep! That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I find it offensive that Uber doesn't allow the rider to use their app to give a tip if they wish. Lyft allows it.


I'm considering going to lyft.


----------



## SCdave

Tips: "Included" vs "No Need"

For the first time, I received a Referral Code Email from Uber. Well, I actually went to my Rider Dashboard and sent it to myself. If you have never done this/received one, here's the Referral Email everyone gets. I've bolded the* "Tip"* reference.

_Hey there! I just discovered Uber and it has changed the way I think about getting around the city. Using their iPhone/Android app, text message, or m.uber.com, you can request a swanky car and professional private driver to pick you up and take you anywhere you want to go. The drivers arrive in just minutes, you can watch them approach on the map within the app, and payment is automatically charged to a credit card on file, *with tip included*. The best part? If you sign up using my invite link below, Uber will credit your account for $20 off your first ride: https://www.uber.com/invite/"XXXXX"You can also download and sign up from the Uber iPhone or Android app, and just enter this invite code on the sign up screen: mw0ot I hope you enjoy your first ride! Let me know at support.uber.com if you have any questions about how it all works._

City Blogs under pricing (see reference below) use the _"No Need"_ phrasing while the Referral Email uses the _"Included"_ phrasing. Didn't think Uber was using "Included" anymore but like my wife says, "You're wrong again".

Here is "The Fine Print" used in all City Blog Pricing References by Uber.

_The Fine Print_


_*Uber is not a transportation provider. *No need to tip*. Flat rates apply to direct trips between specified locations. Additional stops may result in a higher fare. Applicable tolls and surcharges may be added to your fare. At times of intense demand, our rates change over time to keep vehicles available. Trips to or from SFO are subject to a $3.85 airport surcharge and any applicable tolls. CLICK HERE for more information on San Francisco Taxi rates._


----------



## Oc_DriverX

SCdave said:


> Tips: "Included" vs "No Need"
> 
> For the first time, I received a Referral Code Email from Uber. Well, I actually went to my Rider Dashboard and sent it to myself. If you have never done this/received one, here's the Referral Email everyone gets. I've bolded the* "Tip"* reference.
> 
> _Hey there! I just discovered Uber and it has changed the way I think about getting around the city. Using their iPhone/Android app, text message, or m.uber.com, you can request a swanky car and professional private driver to pick you up and take you anywhere you want to go. The drivers arrive in just minutes, you can watch them approach on the map within the app, and payment is automatically charged to a credit card on file, *with tip included*. The best part? If you sign up using my invite link below, Uber will credit your account for $20 off your first ride: https://www.uber.com/invite/"XXXXX"You can also download and sign up from the Uber iPhone or Android app, and just enter this invite code on the sign up screen: mw0ot I hope you enjoy your first ride! Let me know at support.uber.com if you have any questions about how it all works._
> 
> City Blogs under pricing (see reference below) use the _"No Need"_ phrasing while the Referral Email uses the _"Included"_ phrasing. Didn't think Uber was using "Included" anymore but like my wife says, "You're wrong again".
> 
> Here is "The Fine Print" used in all City Blog Pricing References by Uber.
> 
> _The Fine Print_
> 
> _*Uber is not a transportation provider. *No need to tip*. Flat rates apply to direct trips between specified locations. Additional stops may result in a higher fare. Applicable tolls and surcharges may be added to your fare. At times of intense demand, our rates change over time to keep vehicles available. Trips to or from SFO are subject to a $3.85 airport surcharge and any applicable tolls. CLICK HERE for more information on San Francisco Taxi rates._


I didn't actually send it to myself because I didn't want to use Outlook, but I see the language that the tip is included. That is absolute fraud!

Thank you for pointing out concrete evidence that Uber does more than imply that tips are included, it states it outright.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

SCdave said:


> Tips: "Included" vs "No Need"
> 
> For the first time, I received a Referral Code Email from Uber. Well, I actually went to my Rider Dashboard and sent it to myself. If you have never done this/received one, here's the Referral Email everyone gets. I've bolded the* "Tip"* reference.
> 
> _Hey there! I just discovered Uber and it has changed the way I think about getting around the city. Using their iPhone/Android app, text message, or m.uber.com, you can request a swanky car and professional private driver to pick you up and take you anywhere you want to go. The drivers arrive in just minutes, you can watch them approach on the map within the app, and payment is automatically charged to a credit card on file, *with tip included*. The best part? If you sign up using my invite link below, Uber will credit your account for $20 off your first ride: https://www.uber.com/invite/"XXXXX"You can also download and sign up from the Uber iPhone or Android app, and just enter this invite code on the sign up screen: mw0ot I hope you enjoy your first ride! Let me know at support.uber.com if you have any questions about how it all works._
> 
> City Blogs under pricing (see reference below) use the _"No Need"_ phrasing while the Referral Email uses the _"Included"_ phrasing. Didn't think Uber was using "Included" anymore but like my wife says, "You're wrong again".
> 
> Here is "The Fine Print" used in all City Blog Pricing References by Uber.
> 
> _The Fine Print_
> 
> _*Uber is not a transportation provider. *No need to tip*. Flat rates apply to direct trips between specified locations. Additional stops may result in a higher fare. Applicable tolls and surcharges may be added to your fare. At times of intense demand, our rates change over time to keep vehicles available. Trips to or from SFO are subject to a $3.85 airport surcharge and any applicable tolls. CLICK HERE for more information on San Francisco Taxi rates._


SCDave: I think you should really start a new thread with this information. It proves that Uber can't even keep track of the lies they have told.


----------



## Moofish

Information like this should be sent to the lawyers handling any open cases with Uber right now regarding tips, they would be the ones to put more pressure on them.


----------



## SCdave

I just floated this out there. This was the current "tip" thread and I wasn't sure if someone had already posted this somewhere else. Also, I kind of rely on chi1cabby as my go to "fact checker" on this stuff. 

And why complain? I don't see this as complaining, it is just Driver PR. You say tomaato, I say tomahto.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

SCdave said:


> I just floated this out there. This was the current "tip" thread and I wasn't sure if someone had already posted this somewhere else. Also, I kind of rely on chi1cabby as my go to "fact checker" on this stuff.
> 
> And why complain? I don't see this as complaining, it is just Driver PR. You say tomaato, I say tomahto.


I think this really helps to explain why people still think that tips are included. If any of their friends have referred them, then Uber has perpetuated the lie. This isn't simply the "no need" language, it is the old blatant lie that the tips are included. It isn't as public because drivers aren't usually going to ever get a referral email.


----------



## SirDavidsr

Jim powers said:


> Hello,
> I'm new and not a driver. I was under the impression that we didn't have to tip because the tip is calculated into the system. At least that was what I was told. Can the drivers give me some etiquette and guidelines on the tipping policy? Or rather, what Uber tells you about tipping and what the reality is?


Cash! If you feel like it.


----------



## Ztx2015

I saw the no tip required as a first time uber user today and was thrilled. I don't like carrying cash and expecting tips makes it frustrating and slows things down. As a passenger I want to pay a rate and not worry further. I also think having to add a tip is redundant, why not just price at market rates-- if there is high demand pay supposively increases. I hate hearing people complain about tips because then I feel obligated or else people misbehave- - that's not a premium service attitude. 

As a passenger, I will get uberBlack/Select. Before I would rent a car, but I prefer no stress service. If tips become mandatory or expected it loses the seamless feel.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Ztx2015 said:


> I saw the no tip required as a first time uber user today and was thrilled. I don't like carrying cash and expecting tips makes it frustrating and slows things down. As a passenger I want to pay a rate and not worry further. I also think having to add a tip is redundant, why not just price at market rates-- if there is high demand pay supposively increases. I hate hearing people complain about tips because then I feel obligated or else people misbehave- - that's not a premium service attitude.
> 
> As a passenger, I will get uberBlack/Select. Before I would rent a car, but I prefer no stress service. If tips become mandatory or expected it loses the seamless feel.


Are you "thrilled" when you walk into a Dennys? Or any restaurant for that matter? Because there's "no tip required" there either, you know!

Just one more question? Do you think it's fair fir a driver to drive 5 miles to pick you up so you can go 1.5 miles for $3.20?
( Or whatever they get where you are. That's in Houston). Does that seem a decent fare to you when it's not "busy"?


----------



## Oc_DriverX

SCdave said:


> Tips: "Included" vs "No Need"
> 
> For the first time, I received a Referral Code Email from Uber. Well, I actually went to my Rider Dashboard and sent it to myself. If you have never done this/received one, here's the Referral Email everyone gets. I've bolded the* "Tip"* reference.
> 
> _Hey there! I just discovered Uber and it has changed the way I think about getting around the city. Using their iPhone/Android app, text message, or m.uber.com, you can request a swanky car and professional private driver to pick you up and take you anywhere you want to go. The drivers arrive in just minutes, you can watch them approach on the map within the app, and payment is automatically charged to a credit card on file, *with tip included*. The best part? If you sign up using my invite link below, Uber will credit your account for $20 off your first ride: https://www.uber.com/invite/"XXXXX"You can also download and sign up from the Uber iPhone or Android app, and just enter this invite code on the sign up screen: mw0ot I hope you enjoy your first ride! Let me know at support.uber.com if you have any questions about how it all works._
> 
> City Blogs under pricing (see reference below) use the _"No Need"_ phrasing while the Referral Email uses the _"Included"_ phrasing. Didn't think Uber was using "Included" anymore but like my wife says, "You're wrong again".
> 
> Here is "The Fine Print" used in all City Blog Pricing References by Uber.
> 
> _The Fine Print_
> 
> _*Uber is not a transportation provider. *No need to tip*. Flat rates apply to direct trips between specified locations. Additional stops may result in a higher fare. Applicable tolls and surcharges may be added to your fare. At times of intense demand, our rates change over time to keep vehicles available. Trips to or from SFO are subject to a $3.85 airport surcharge and any applicable tolls. CLICK HERE for more information on San Francisco Taxi rates._


I happened to check the Uber site to see if this "tip included" language is still in the referral email. It has been removed. It only took over a year for Uber to stop lying. And this is the same company who is putting out a "Code of Conduct" for its drivers and passengers?


----------



## Lidman

Ztx2015 said:


> I saw the no tip required as a first time uber user today and was thrilled. I don't like carrying cash and expecting tips makes it frustrating and slows things down. As a passenger I want to pay a rate and not worry further. I also think having to add a tip is redundant, why not just price at market rates-- if there is high demand pay supposively increases. I hate hearing people complain about tips because then I feel obligated or else people misbehave- - that's not a premium service attitude.
> 
> As a passenger, I will get uberBlack/Select. Before I would rent a car, but I prefer no stress service. If tips become mandatory or expected it loses the seamless feel.


Well if you really strongly about not tipping, well there's other services like a commuter bus, or train, or walking....


----------



## Lidman

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Are you "thrilled" when you walk into a Dennys? Or any restaurant for that matter? Because there's "no tip required" there either, you know!
> 
> Just one more question? Do you think it's fair fir a driver to drive 5 miles to pick you up so you can go 1.5 miles for $3.20?
> ( Or whatever they get where you are. That's in Houston). Does that seem a decent fare to you when it's not "busy"?


I think he's more suited for mcd's, burger king, no tips required there.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Lidman said:


> I think he's more suited for mcd's, burger king, no tips required there.


His entire post is a rationalization of why it's ok for him to be cheap. He'll try Uber black or select a couple of times and realize it would be less $ to take uberx and tip. But then he'll switch to uberx and NOT tip because he's a cheap d***.

IMNSHO of course.


----------



## Lidman

Fuzzyelvis said:


> His entire post is a rationalization of why it's ok for him to be cheap. He'll try Uber black or select a couple of times and realize it would be less $ to take uberx and tip. But then he'll switch to uberx and NOT tip because he's a cheap d***.
> 
> IMNSHO of course.


He'll fit right in with those other cheap "ducks" like sly and co. Uber x drivers are more subjected to getting "ducks" like him because of those "practically giving it away" rates. He probably waits hours on end in those line before black Friday at walmart and etc.


----------



## SCdave

Ztx2015 said:


> I saw the no tip required as a first time uber user today and was thrilled. I don't like carrying cash and expecting tips makes it frustrating and slows things down. As a passenger I want to pay a rate and not worry further. I also think having to add a tip is redundant, why not just price at market rates-- if there is high demand pay supposively increases. I hate hearing people complain about tips because then I feel obligated or else people misbehave- - that's not a premium service attitude.
> 
> As a passenger, I will get uberBlack/Select. Before I would rent a car, but I prefer no stress service. If tips become mandatory or expected it loses the seamless feel.


@ Ztx2015

You never need to tip anyone for anything, it's a voluntary action that you have complete control over.

You go to the airport, have a couple bags that need to go into the trunk. Is it fair that your "No Tipping" fare to the airport with a couple of 40-70 lbs bags is the same as a person just hopping in and out but the distance/time traveled is the same? _Do you Tip the Driver?_

You're having a great time at a bar with your buddies, all four of you jump in an Uberx and the driver patiently waits for you. He asks all of you before starting the trip if you all have your wallets, phones, and keys. One of your buddies forgot his keys and goes back into the bar saving his a$$ cause his home is 20 miles away and he wants to sneak in without waking his wife and kids. The driver then puts up with your yelling, the guy in the front seat changing the stations and asking for an Aux Cable to play his "mix", one guy gets the munchies and asks to stop at a burger drive-thru that takes 15 minutes and the driver doesn't complain (drivers loose money waiting in lines at drive-thrus), each of your buddies is dropped off on the way with each stop taking a few extra minutes while you yell stupid sh^t at the top of your lungs at each stop (again Driver is patient, polite, and just sucks it up). The last guy (who the Driver reminded to get his keys at the bar) says "Uber Driver, you were awesome. You saved my a$$ 'cause my wife woulda been so pissed. Don't worry, I'll give you five stars. Oh, the last guy lives in the suburbs and the Driver is now driving 20 miles back home without a fare. _Do you Tip the Driver?_

You keep getting Drivers accept and then cancel on you and can't figure it out. Finally, a driver accepts, gives you a call, and says he's 15 minutes away and there should be someone much closer. You tell the Driver that you just had two drivers cancel on you and you don't mind waiting. The Driver really doesn't want to come pick you up since Uber doesn't compensate for mileage expenses and it comes out of the Driver's pocket. But the Driver feels for you and hustles his butt over to your house. You then say, uh, sorry dude, just going to the liquor store down the street to get some smokes and a six-pack. Driver is totally pissed but you would never know it. He drivers you to the liquor store, waits for you, and gets you back home. It takes him a total of 30+ minutes from the time he accepted your request to the time he dropped you off. This was a minimum fare of $4 of which the Driver only got $2.40 as his split (and that was before deducting any expenses). _Do you Tip the Driver?_

As a consumer, I would think you would like to pay a fare rate but have the ability to reward the service provider (the driver) for those times when it was appropriate. This allows fares to be lower on the average and it seamlessly allows the rider to have a price for services rendered which can end up as the Total Fare or the consumer can add a Tip for exceptional service.

Appropriate for some is always a few bucks, $1-2 per bag when going to the airport, and for others it would be $5, $10, or $20 depending on the circumstances. For others, the Total Fare without tip is all they want to pay and feel is appropriate. Any and all are okay, right?

So don't stress out on Tipping. If you don't want to tip, don't. But carry some cash when you know it will be appropriate. It's your choice.


----------



## Ztx2015

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Are you "thrilled" when you walk into a Dennys? Or any restaurant for that matter? Because there's "no tip required" there either, you know!
> 
> Just one more question? Do you think it's fair fir a driver to drive 5 miles to pick you up so you can go 1.5 miles for $3.20?
> ( Or whatever they get where you are. That's in Houston). Does that seem a decent fare to you when it's not "busy"?


If you don't like it, then don't be an Uber driver; I see tons of cars on the app, clearly people want to be Uner drivers.


----------



## ReviTULize

I had a rider tonight give me $5 after ordering XL for one person. He said "I know I'm not supposed to do this, but..."

Love people like that.


----------



## Idontcare

Ztx2015 said:


> If you don't like it, then don't be an Uber driver; I see tons of cars on the app, clearly people want to be Uner drivers.


I feel ashamed that I belong to the same species as you do. You and other people like you disgust me.


----------



## ReviTULize

Tipping is customary
Not mandatory

...but when rates are as low as they are in some markets, it should be part of the app so that the consumer can decide. Hell, even Starbucks added it as a feature to their app, and it prompts you to do so.
still...it's a dead horse issue


----------



## chi1cabby

Ztx2015 said:


> If you don't like it, then don't be an Uber driver;


That has got to be the most trite, sophomoric comment that's uttered by Uber boosters!


Ztx2015 said:


> I see tons of cars on the app, clearly people *want* to be Uner drivers.


True.
But is it possible that many Drivers are Driving begrudgingly & have limited options to something else? Why don't you be a mensch and toss your drivers a couple of bucks, if the they've earned em.


----------



## SCdave

Ztx2015 said:


> If you don't like it, then don't be an Uber driver; I see tons of cars on the app, clearly people want to be Uner drivers.


Don't be so lazy with your arguments. That was weak.


----------



## RockinEZ

You tip a pizza delivery driver, and he only has the safety of your dinner in his hands. 
An Uber driver has your safety in his hands.
Tip a driver if he has a clean car, is polite, and above all is safe.


----------



## cybertec69

Ztx2015 said:


> If you don't like it, then don't be an Uber driver; I see tons of cars on the app, clearly people want to be Uner drivers.


You sir are a dusche bag, must be the new generation, I want it all and I want it now for free, you ****ing clown. You remind me of this clueless buffoon I picked up the other day, when I told him how it worked he had this I am an idiot look on his face, he thought Uber owned the cars and had no ****ing idea what is going on besides his finger pressing an app to order a car.
His first question was how I liked it, I told him it was just something I am doing at the moment do to necessity, and since the Uber rate cuts it has been hell for the drivers, his response was I hate the surge fares, I told him this was do to supply and demand and for drivers to actually turn on their app, because with those dirt cheap rates it is not feasible, then he asks me is this your car with that lost child look on his face, then when I gave him the numbers and what it costs to operate "from car expenses, to TLC and insurance, fuel and maintenance costs" , he took out his little calculator and started doing the numbers, he said that the numbers don't work out, I told him no they don't, but they do for Uber, he pretty much apologized and slide his ass out of MY car. The other funny thing he said is that where he lives there are never any cabs around 5 pm, but there sure are Uber suckers around to come and pick up his cheap ass, so he does not have to stand in a corner with his hand in the air in rain, sleet, hail, bitter cold, no matter the weather.
I have come to this conclusion, that people are just totally ******ed, ignorant, selfish, just plain cheap and know they are getting over, or a combination of all.
There have been many pax that do know that they are getting a cheap ride and actually appreciate it, and sometimes give you a tip, those people live in the real world, not the fantasy world that they only read about in news blogs.


----------



## The Real Uber Woman

Jim powers said:


> I thought my tip was automatically added to my bill and given to you guys. Is this not true?


Absolutely not true.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

The Real Uber Woman said:


> Absolutely not true.


You have to love a company that says that even though they may say that Uber might say that tipping is "included", you should not believe that it is included. So Uber's defense to the argument that they fraudulently said that tips were included in their referral letters for more than a year, is that if you read the fine print, you would see that we were lying the whole time. What a great corporate culture Uber has! What a joke that a company behind such duplicitous language would have the gall to write a code of conduct for others!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

The Real Uber Woman said:


> Absolutely not true.


Has anyone printed this out and posted it? Seems like Uber couldn't be upset about you quoting their words exactly.

On the backs of the seats maybe? I'm thinking about printing and laminating it then handing it to pax who ask about tipping.


----------



## SCdave

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Has anyone printed this out and posted it? Seems like Uber couldn't be upset about you quoting their words exactly.
> 
> On the backs of the seats maybe? I'm thinking about printing and laminating it then handing it to pax who ask about tipping.


Probably a bit too much. Just say that " Uber was sued and changed policy. Uber now says Tipping is okay and not included in the fare". Or something short like that?

I think all three of these points are true and listed in the amended Rider TOS.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

SCdave said:


> Probably a bit too much. Just say that " Uber was sued and changed policy. Uber now says Tipping is okay and not included in the fare". Or something short like that?
> 
> I think all three of these points are true and listed in the amended Rider TOS.


I have said that to pax and had them insist I'm wrong. Then they think I'm lying to them to get an "extra" tip. I tell them where thry can look it up but they don't since they KNOW they're right. If the entire quote was there easily accessible that would perhaps fix Uber's brainwashing.


----------



## CowboyMC

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have said that to pax and had them insist I'm wrong. Then they think I'm lying to them to get an "extra" tip. I tell them where thry can look it up but they don't since they KNOW they're right. If the entire quote was there easily accessible that would perhaps fix Uber's brainwashing.


He is not brainwashed, he is a cheap-sake. The pax just doesn't want to tip. Give him a bad rating and move on.


----------



## Mayday

Face it, Uber appeals to the Walmart crowd. I like one guy's approach....deduct 1 point for no tip, 1 point for bad smells, 1 point for putting in the wrong pickup address, 1 point for not entering a destination. Offensive or abusive behavior? Pull to the curb and tell them to get out. I've done that once. My car, my rules. You're a guest in my world and you'd better act like it.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have said that to pax and had them insist I'm wrong. Then they think I'm lying to them to get an "extra" tip. I tell them where thry can look it up but they don't since they KNOW they're right. If the entire quote was there easily accessible that would perhaps fix Uber's brainwashing.


It does seem like they make it difficult to find. I have found the driver's TOS in the app, but I don't see a link to it online through the passenger portal.

Edit: I did find it online: https://www.uber.com/legal/usa/terms


----------



## LifeBeforeUber

Regular tips would be great just to cover gas. Its not like I would be just spending that on frivolous things, it would cover the energy needed to pick people up and a dollar from riders would make that so much easier.


----------



## ARIV005

one thing I've learned about tipping. You get them more often in the middle class parts than the yuppie towns.


----------



## Will in Orlando

From Uber themselves:

"
The Uber experience means not having to exchange payment at the end of a ride, so riders do not have the option to tip at the end of a ride. We let riders know that tipping is not required because we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips.
If a rider offers a tip, please remind that them that tipping is not necessary with Uber. New riders may not know about the tipping policy, and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required. *Of course, if the rider still insists, you should accept the tip - you earned it!*"

Yeah, if someone offers me a tip, I'm taking it. **** that reminding them they don't need to tip. I don't drive to make Uber look good. I drive to make money.


----------



## pdx_ss

Has anyone heard of QuickPlg?


----------



## wk1102

pdx_ss said:


> Has anyone heard of QuickPlg?


No, please tell us all about it. Also include a billing address for your advertisement.


----------

